# Flintshire



## red lead (May 1, 2012)

Like to get in touch with a Roy Bodmin we sailed together on the mv Flintshire in 1971, any one who knows him please get in touch . Thanks


----------



## Pads (Apr 13, 2013)

Likewise; my first ship as a midshipman fresh into AH/Glenline in Nov 1963 to Rotterdam/Middlesborough/Hamburg/London then on Christmas Eve deep sea to Far East! Would love to hear from anyone who has any photos of that voyage or memories to recall. My memory and records are sadly missing!! (Paul Adams)


----------

